# Concrete, epoxy floor job asking



## podari (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm floor expert for manufacturing, applying, development of concrete and sinthetic resins materials. I looking for some company which will be able to hire me for work. I can develop your manufacturing of epoxy resins for floor finishing. I also can work on applying layers and epoxy sistems on construction sites on field. Any kind of work with flooring is ok to me, but I need get visa. So I also looking for sponsor who can also have se benefits from me. If is anybody interested, please reply to me on this email: [email protected]


----------



## Sharondev (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey this seems nice! I have one reference for you. There is a company in Brisbane where you can work and expertise yourself more.
Address: 
19 rolle street, Holland Park West
QLD, 4121 
Contact :0433 643 284


----------



## podari (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Sharondev.
Thank you for the information. Should I look for a particular person in that company? If it is't a secret, what is the name of that company? I'll be glad to answer but do not know how to say how I got the information. Thank you again.


----------

